# Variable in Google Chrome



## Peter7 (30. Apr 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche eure Hilfe bzw. einen Ratschlag von erfahrenen Java-Entwicklern. Ich benutze eine Google Chrome Erweiterung in Windows. In dieser Erweiterung liegt die Haupt-js nicht lokal sondern beim Entwickler auf seinem Server, so dass ich nur lesenden Zugriff habe. Die Datei heißt scorewolf.js

Auf meinem Rechner sind nur folgende Dateien lokal abgespeichert:
-background.js
-manifest.json
-script.js - in dieser Datei ist der Verweis auf Haup- .js über: e.setAttribute('src','https://xxxxxxxx.com/tools/scorewolf.js');
-options.js

In der Haupt-js (scorewolf.js) ändere ich immer eine Zeile in Dev-Mode (F12) in der die Variable TGate.wolf über eine Formel berechnet wird. Da ich bei der Berechnung der Punkte immer an einem bestimmten Wert interessiert bin, überschreibe ich die Zeile einfach mit TGate.wolf = 3.5; anschließend Strg+s

Alles funktioniert einwandfrei, allerdings nur bis ich die Seite aktualisiere bzw. den Browser zu / aufmache. Dann muss ich erneut in Dev-Mode die Zeile ändern, was auf Dauer sehr umständlich ist.

Deshalb meine Frage: gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit die Variable TGate.wolf lokal als Konstante mit dem Wert 3.5 zu speichern? Evtl Deklaration in manifest -Datei?

Ich habe nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse in Java und brauche deshalb eure Unterstützung. Welchen Code und wohin soll einfügen damit der Wert für TGate.wolf immer auf 3.5 konstant bleibt

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe
Gruß Peter


----------



## M.L. (30. Apr 2021)

Auch hallo,

Java*Script* kennt auch Konstanten oder statische Methoden: https://www.javatpoint.com/static-vs-const-in-javascript. Weiterhin darf JavaScript nur im Browser agieren: https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/Sandbox (soll implizieren, dass lokale Lösungen nicht funktionieren (müssen)).


----------



## Peter7 (30. Apr 2021)

Vielen Dank für schnelle Antwort,

gibt es tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit in lokal gespeicherten Dateien eine einzige Variable mit einem festen Wert zu definieren, damit man nach jedem Refresh der Seite diese manuell über F12 nicht festlegen muss? Den Verweis kann man auch nicht ersetzen? Ich habe außerdem über API local.storage gelesen, kenne mich aber mit der Materie überhaupt nicht aus.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## M.L. (30. Apr 2021)

Peter7 hat gesagt.:


> local.storage


...könnte evtl. geeignet sein, aber: https://blog.logrocket.com/localstorage-javascript-complete-guide/  ( String-Konvertierung ). Ansonsten könnten "hidden values" einer Recherche wert sein: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/html-dom-input-hidden-value-property/   Oder man wechselt mit Node.JS (serverseitiges JavaScript) die Fronten: https://www.sqlitetutorial.net/sqlite-nodejs/query/


----------



## Peter7 (1. Mai 2021)

super, Vielen Dank, besonders "hidden values", ich werde mich in das Thema einlesen


----------

